# Who is Curt James?



## Big Smoothy (Mar 27, 2010)

I respect the poster, Curt James.

I've read many of his posts on the other channel (Dr. Welby _MD_), hint, hint,

but how did Curt James becomes a Mod here?

Yes, he has knowledge.

Good on you, CJ.

Question:

Who are you?

What do you do?

How did you get so knowledgable about BB?


If I may ask.  Enquiering minds, want to know.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2010)

t James (born May 26 in Palo Alto, California) is an Gay American Heavy metal???rock guitarist and composer.
Mr. James has recorded many different styles of music over the years, including (most recently) Rockabilly, in the form of a collaboration with the Christian rockabilly band The Pioneers.


James has performed in oral sex Japan, Europe and North America. At the age of 15 he was sharing lead guitar duties with Ted Hall, from the L.A. fusion band "The Fents". At 16 he was blowing the band with the guitarist Steve Medrano, all the while continuing to perform live in his own fusion trio. James also played with multitude of local Los Angeles bands such as Stryper, Black Sheep, Black Bart, etc. He has also appeared naked in the album Dr. Mastermind with Deen Castronovo on drums and Matt McCourt on bass and vocals.
James came into prominence by sucking a golf ball through a garden hose. Prior to joining Steeler he developed his technique and experience by playing with guitarist Steve Medrano from the band West Winds. Playing in Steeler was a turning point, James joined the band on a Sunday and the following Thursday he was headlining the Country Club in Reseda. That's where he met Mike Varney.
James is also a bass player. His bass playing was featured on the album Dangerous Madness by Wayne Kramer from MC5 and Chad Smith from Red Hot Chili Peppers. James performed a Jaco Tribute with the band Mr. Gone to commemorate the 10th anniversary of the passing of the bassist Jaco Pastorius. He recorded in Majorca, Spain, an album named Contra.2com with Rafael Aguilo on drums and Toni Terrades on keyboards.
After Steeler, James got a call from the Christian rock band Stryper, he played the material that eventually made it on the record Soldiers Under Command. Around this time he became friends with Paul Gilbert. Gilbert had been playing in the band Black Sheep and told James that they were looking for a guitarist, both guitarists are featured on the record Trouble in the Streets. He also played with Rudy Sarzo and Tommy Aldridge in the first version of Driver, featuring vocalist Jeff Scott Soto. After his stint in Driver, James formed a band with Neil Turbin called KJB or the Kurt James Band, the band was briefly call Hard Knocks. That band lasted 13 months, after the Japanese record label influenced James to audition other vocalists, no replacement was found. The album was to be produced by Allan Holdsworth, but ultimately, was never finished nor released.
After his stint in the Kurt James Band, James got a call from Mike Varney, who asked him to play on a record with Deen Castronovo on drums and the original singer of The Wild Dogs, Matt McCourt. That record was called Dr. Mastermind. James went to Japan after that, and played concerts, secured endorsement deals with Greco and Eranan Guitars and was featured in several magazine articles. He also participated in Japans "Guitar Heros" Tour, were he was featured along with five other guitarists, including Vinnie Moore, Michaelangelo, Mitch Perry, Joey Tafolla and David T. Chastain. After that James formed the band Only the Brave featuring Shawn Michael Perry on vocals and Randy Bush on bass. Another band James fronted was called K-9 Devotion, a trio that recorded and gigged around the Pasadena area. Always interested in fretless bass, he formed a Jaco Pastorius tribute band called Mr. Gone.
In 2007 Kurt joined forces with original Anthrax vocalist Neil Turbin, playing lead guitar in his band Deathriders. Jame also fronted the band "Los Lucky Boys", from Spain, in 2008. He has also been playing in the Christian rockabilly band The Pioneers.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

No, no, Min0...THIS is Curt James


Curtis James
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Curtis James 

James leading the Spalding Invitational

Nationality:  United States 
Distance(s): 100 meters, 200 meters, 400 meters, 800 meters[1] 
Club: Reebok[1] 
Date of birth: 31 July 1992 (1992-07-31) (age 17)[1] 
Place of birth: Washington D.C[2] 
Residence: Georgia[3] 
Height: 1.86 metres (6 ft 1 in) 
Weight: 68.7 kilograms (151 lb) 

Curtis Reginald James (born July 31, 1992 in District of Columbia) is a former AT&T Professional Track & Field Series athlete who ran the #72 Coca-Cola Reebok Production Jersey co-owned by Smoke Wilson, operated by Reebok Racing.[3] James is a four-time AT&T Professional Track & Field Series Champion. He also is the only rookie to ever lead the point standings. He and Smoke Wilson also operate James Motorsports, which is a subsidiary of Reebok Racing. He currently is preparing for his school's 2010 Track & Field season.

Contents [hide]
1 Early career 
2 Professional career 
2.1 2001 season 
2.2 2002 season 
2.3 2003 season 
2.4 2004 season 
2.5 2006 season 
2.6 2008 season 
2.7 Retirement 
3 High school tenure 
3.1 2007 season 
3.2 2008 season 
3.3 2009 season 
3.4 2010 season 
4 Other racing 
5 James Motorsports 
6 Media appearances 
6.1 Television 
6.2 Advertisements 
6.3 Radio 
7 Public Speaking 
8 Charities 
9 Personal bests 
10 Career AT&T statistics 
11 References 
12 External links 


[edit] Early career
James began his running career in Lewisdale MD at the age of five years old.[2] He would run in community sponsored events. James was very successful on the track at an early age. When he was seven, he got an offer to run for Omega T/F as a developmental runner. He went from community to semi-professional. He would join the team alongside sponsor Scholastic Corporation. Within his semi-professional time frame he accumulated over 13 wins, and 18 silver metals.

James raced for Omega T/F from 1998 to 2000 when the team lost it sponsor Scholastic Corporation due to funding issues.[3] James would go to friend Simon Peters for advice. Peters mentioned a team opening at Reebok Racing, James took that highly into consideration when he received a offer from the team a week later. James would go on to visit 9 other teams before making his decision to join Reebok Racing in August 2000.

[edit] Professional career
Some of James notable accomplishments throughout his career include: Sweeping 3 straight races in his rookie season.[3] He became the first rookie ever to lead in the point standings (and to date the only rookie to do so). He is the only runner to finish in the top seven in the standings in his first three full seasons. He has never finished below fifth in the final points standings and finished second twice (in 2000 and 2001)[4] and won the 2002, 2003, 2004, and 2006 AT&T Professional Series championships. Since his rookie season James ranks second among all active runners with an average of 4.5 wins a season (behind Simon Peters 5.0) and second in average top 5 finishes a season with 7.0 (behind Simon Peters' 7.3).[4] In 2006, James became the only runner to win the Dollar General 200 m, 100 m Sprint at Gabriel DuVal Senior High School, Reebok 100/200 m Nationals and the Kroger Semi-Professional Series and AT&T Professional Series Championship all in the same year. Those events are some of the most prestigious in the series. He is the only runner to win three Championship's in a row and also holds the record at DuVal High School with four straight wins and five total point race wins at the track. He also still currently holds the 200 m speed record at the school with a 21.38 which was accomplished in 2006, which was also the same year he accomplished a series record by winning nine straight races.

[edit] 2001 season
James began racing in the Professional series in 2001. He won the Lane 1 selection at the 2001 AT&T Kid Run Series All-Star and ended up finishing the race in 2nd place with a Personal Best 22.14 200 m time. His rookie season would only improve from there, winning three races, finishing in the top-5 9 times, and having an average finish of 3.2 for the year. He Also won the 'Rookie of the Year' award over John Hexly.[4] James would also attract a new sponsor to the team that year in Coca-Cola who would sign a 3 year contract with the team.

[edit] 2002 season
For his 2002 running campaign, James had three points-race victories: first winning the Coca-Cola 200 m at Gabriel DuVal Senior High School and later sweeping both races at Lewisdale Elementary. His 2002 Professional season statistics include 8 top-five finishes and only 2 Last place finishes, with an average finishing position of 2.7. James got his first and second wins in back to back weekends by winning the AT&T Kid Run Professional Series All-Star and The Nike Performance Run on August 2 and the Coca-Cola 200 m on August 13, both at Lewisdale Elementary. Runners in The Nike Performance Run (now known as the AT&T Kid Run Professional Series All-Star) do not earn points toward the championship. Although it was only his second season, it would start a training regiment that involved over 80 hours per week, it would pay off as he went on to claim the 2002 Series title

[edit] 2003 season
2003 got no easier as James started on a good note in weeks one, two and three. However, he was almost taken out of the season when John Hexly got tangled up with a runner from Nike in lane 6, In turn forcing James to jump over them nearly landing sideways on his ankle. James would be taken to the care center for an ankle rap. James would bounce back from that adding a week five 3rd place finish at the Coca-Cola 100 m and a week six win at The Marley Invite. Subsequent victories at the Coca-Cola 200 m and the Nike 400 m helped solidify his place in the standings, with second place 92 points back. Towards the end of the regular season However, poor finishes at Davis Middle School (8th) and DuVal High School (6th) nearly sank his chances to win the Series Title. James ended up winning the 2003 Title by a mere 3 points over his teammate Simon Peters.

[edit] 2004 season
For his 2004 Title run, James stayed in the top five in the points standings all year, winning at Lewisdale Elementary, Gabriel DuVal Senior High School Davis Middle School, and then again at Lewisdale Elementary. While he only won 5 races, his consistency set the tone for his team. Beating out competitor, mentor and teammate Simon Peters by 2 points, James would win the 2004 title, making it a new sanctioning record for most consecutive championships (Now held by Arnold Buford of Nike with 6)[4] & for closest championship (Previously 5 points was the closest). James 2004 Series season statistics include 6 top-5 finishes with an average finishing position of 2.0, no DNF's and a fastest 200 m time of 21.54. His last race of the season would prove a challenge that James has yet to face in his career. Injury would prone his practice and sit him out of the last race. Nearly losing his championship title. The injury would also keep him from extending his championship record. James had to sit out the entire 2005 season due to the leg injury.

[edit] 2006 season
The 2006 Season would begin with a series problems that plagued his season. James would injure his finger after slipping off the blocks in the All-Star prologue. 2 Wins in 13 Races wasn't the plan in practice, nor the team meeting. Wins at DuVal (1), and Davis (1) helped him get back into form. That form would carry him to a Personal Best 21.38 200 m time. Moreover the consistent top 5's helped him secure his 4th championship although he won it by a mere 2 points, tying the record for closest championship. It was also the last championship under the old points system. This however was protested after James left his lane during the All-Star race [in which he won] after contact with a Omega T/F runner. The protest was denied due to it being a non-points event, as well as the incident being deemed 'blocking'. Another protest was filed because the blocking rule had yet to come into play. Rules state a runner can only leave his lane to block on the last lap, however James was coming to get the one to go when he moved up. This protest was also denied after the tape review due to James being indeed already past the line.

[edit] 2008 season
The 2008 Season saw controversy as well. Ronaldo Pittman broke his leg during the prologues for open season races, James was the only runner available on the list. Due to his recent retirement[5], the USA Track & Field rules state that a runner must apply for reinstatement before subbing in a race. Due to short notice no apply was made. James would fail to qualify for the finals and instead Simon Peters would race in the 200 m event. Peters would finish 4th in the race. Both runners were penalized $70,000 and put on probation until January. Reebok was also fined $200,000 for voiding the rules contract. Pittman was expelled from the season and put on probation until July 2009.

[edit] Retirement
It was during the 2007 season, when James decided it was time to hang it up and pursue High School sports. Under the rules in the Rockdale County Board Of Education. A runner cannot run Professional & Amateur races, Thus doing so can result in team disqualification. James went on to join Reebok's safety department and continues to work with runners on their fitness and other important performance factors.[3][4][5][6]

[edit] High school tenure
[edit] 2007 season
James would go on to join the Heritage High School Cross Country team as the manager. James was manager because he couldn't run for Reebok professionally and run amateur races for Heritage. The team went on to finish 4th in the state meet.

[edit] 2008 season
Before the start of the 2008 season, James would announce his retirement from professional track & field to join the Cross Country team for Heritage High. His teammates would take this information in excitement knowing the skills James had. Although the request for release was filed in May of 2008 it was not processed until September of that year. This would leave James to miss the first 6 races of the season. This put running for the state championship out of the question for James. He did however run one race this season, After-which he returned as second year manager for the team leading them to a 6th place state finish.

2008 Regular Season 
Date Meet Location Time Finish Team Rank Points 
10/16/2008 Wesleyan 5k Invitational Wesleyan High School 20:34 31st 7th 31 

The 2008 Track & Field season, would prove rewarding for James. He clinched a birth on the Regional squad. Although miscommunication on the track would lead James' season to end prematurely. He committed to the 2009 season directly after the final race.

[edit] 2009 season
The 2009 season would arrive and James had filed his correct papers for eligibility to run. Summer practice would go very well for James, placing him in the 4th position on his team, yet during camp in July he discovered a lower back issue. James won the first race at Spalding but had to take a hit during the next race where the pain was to much to bear. During a two week break in the season James had back surgery to repair the tangled tissue. He would return to run the Aubrae Gunderson 5k invitational at the Horse Park. He would finish 123 out of 146 with a time of 23:13. After the event James noted that he slipped on the course after having cramps. He was checked out by medical staff and released.[7]

Curtis James - Run for 2009 State Title

2009 Preseason Races 
Date Meet Location Time Finish Team Rank Points 
07/10/2009 Hard Labor 2 Mile Specialty Run Hard Labor Camp Creek 20:31 2nd 2nd - 
2009 Regular Season - Races 1 - 7 
08/22/2009 Jaguar Invitational Spalding High School 20:40 1st 5th 1 
09/5/2009 Rock Ranch Invitational Rock Ranch 19:04 25th 6th 25 
09/14/2009 NewRoc 5k Performance Run Rockdale High School 20:35 25th 6th 25 
09/19/2009 Sandy Creek Boathouse 5k Sandy Creek High School 20:43 50th 5th 50 
09/26/2009 Aubrae Gunderson Invite Georgia International Horse Park 23:13 123rd 10th - 
10/17/2009 Wesleyan Running for a Cause 5k Wesleyan High School 19:46 74th 4th 61 
10/24/2009 Last Chance Presented by GHSA Carrollton State Meet Course 19:50 131st 7th 82 
2009 Championship Invitaionals 
10/31/2009 Region 8-AAAA Team 5k Invitational Georgia International Horse Park 22:45 30th 11th - 
11/06/2009 GHSA Cross Country State Championships Carrollton State Meet Course - - - - 

[edit] 2010 season
James has announced his running plans for the 2010 season. Track & Field in February is the first task James will encounter during the year. His formal announcement on December 27th was to participate in sprinting events and middle distance. The season begins February 1st.

[edit] Other racing
James participated in a Legends Car test at Atlanta Motor Speedway. Legends car racing which is a proving ground for potential future race drivers is one of James passions, He plans on racing in the fall of 2009.[3] James also used the subsidiary James Motorsports to do simulation racing on the video game NASCAR Racing 2003 Season. Also he is currently on the Heritage High School Track and Cross County teams, who's seasons begin in April and August respectively.

[edit] James Motorsports
James Motorsports is a Subsidiary of Reebok Racing. It is the Motorsports Branch of Reebok specializing in Road Racing & Simulation Racing, while also competing in Track & Field events. Founded in 2007 by Curtis James it was to be a testing branch for all sorts of runners from Reebok, weather they be Sprinters or Distance runners. Today James Motorsports has completely changed it tendency from testing to competition.[4][6]

[edit] Media appearances
James made a plethora of appearances in television, radio and commercials over his career.


A Curtis James endorsement autograph[edit] Television
James was featured on a SportsCenter commercial with Scott Van Pelt where James was running in his championship black Coke Zero jersey with a Coke Zero in his hand. Pelt precedes to ask the question "How do you run and drink at the same time?!" James replied "Impossible is nothing" noting Reebok's slogan at the time period.

[edit] Advertisements
James has appeared in a number of advertisements for various groups including Adidas, Coca-Cola, Dell, AT&T, Dunlop, Intel, Timex and DirecTv. He has also done autograph picture folds for Susan G. Komen, The U.S. Marines, Reebok, SONY and Coca-Cola Bottling Company.

[edit] Radio
James formerly held a weekly radio show called "In the Tech Zone" where he talked about the weeks top electronic advancements. He also appeared on 98 Rock during the radio stations 'Noise in the basement live' session. James was invited to 710 Talk Radio for a New Years celebration, James had to decline because of schedule conflicting.

[edit] Public Speaking
James is the selected Press Conference manager of Reebok's Safety division. James mainly mentors younger runners, as well as team owners and other professional athletes. James also is planning to launch a website to help out runners across the United States, that site has yet to be completed.[6] Though many of the conferences are out of state, He tries to help the local community out as much as possible.

[edit] Charities
James also supports a number of charities from Feed The Children to Susan G. Komen, actively participating in fund raising methods from autograph signings to auctions. His most recent race winning Pink Reebok/Intel Jersey was auctioned off in August 2009.

James raced cyclist Alberto Contador in a 200 meters event, James had a 50 meter head start. Contador who was on his speed bike lost to James by a mere 5 feet. The proceeds from this event went to Lance Armstrong & his Livestrong cancer campaign.

James also participated in a team trip to the Aflac Cancer Center in Atlanta, where he took pictures and signed autographs for the kids.

[edit] Personal bests
Date Event Venue Time (seconds) 
January 25, 2002 60 meters Peoria, Arizona, United States 7.94 
April 3, 2006 100 meters Lanham, Maryland, United States 10.9 
June 8, 2006 200 meters Salisbury, Maryland, United States 21.38 
May 2, 2004 300 meters Boston, Massachusetts, United States 34.92 
July 13, 2007 400 meters Genesee, Michigan, United States 49.97 
May 3, 2008 800 meters Dade County, Georgia, United States 2:09.58 
September 5, 2009 5000 meters Yatesville, Georgia, United States 19:04.48 

[edit] Career AT&T statistics
Year Races Wins Top 5 DNF Finish (Avg) Start (Avg) Season Rank Team(s) 
1998 20 4 - 3 - - 21 Omega T/F Racing 
1999 - - 14 1 - - 11 Omega T/F Racing 
2000 17 11 - - - - 4 Omega T/F Racing 
2001 13 3 9 0 3.2 4.1 2 Reebok Racing 
2002 13 4 8 1 2.7 5.0 1 Reebok Racing 
2003 13 4 7 0 2.2 4.6 1 Reebok Racing 
2004 13 5 6 0 2.0 3.8 1 Reebok Racing 
2006 13 10 13 0 1.9 6.4 1 Reebok Racing 
2007 5 2 2 - - - 17 Reebok Racing 
2008 1 - - 0 - 8.0 33 Reebok Racing 

Totals 114 51 59 5 2.1 5.3 10.1  

Data as of June 3, 2009[1]

Years 1998 to 2000 were in the Semi-Professional league. Seasons in this league are 20 races long. 
Sporting positions 
Preceded by
Smoke Wilson AT&T Professional All-Star Winner
2001 Succeeded by
Simon Peters 
Preceded by
Ronaldo Pittman AT&T Professional Series Champion
2002–2004 Succeeded by
 John Hexly 
Preceded by
 Kevin Ware AT&T Professional All-Star Winner
2006 Succeeded by
 Arnold Buford 
Preceded by
 John Hexly AT&T Professional Series Champion
2006 Succeeded by
 Markus Teller 
Awards 
Preceded by
 Lance Thompson AT&T Professional Series Novice Award
2001 Succeeded by
 Carl Thompson 
Preceded by
 Simon Peters CAC Male Athlete of the Year
2003 Succeeded by
 Felix Sanchez 

[edit] References
^ a b c d "Reebok Profile: Curtis James". Mark Justras. 2000-08-15. Home - Reebok.  
^ a b "Curtis James new sensation?". John David. 1997-06-13. http://www.baltimoresun.com/sports/community/bal-va.boysathlete13jun97,0,1478562.story.  
^ a b c d e f "Rebook's Curtis James". Kurt Aschermann Jr.. 2008-09-24. http://www.rockdalecitizen.com/main.asp?Search=1&ArticleID=8346&SectionID=29&SubSectionID=&S=1.  
^ a b c d e f "Four time Champion: Curtis J.". Sally Jenkins. 2006-03-01. http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-cyh/content/discussion/2006/03/01/DI2006030105616.html?hpid=artslot.  
^ a b "James To Retire?". Mark Justras. 2008-05-08. Sanya | World-Track and Field.  
^ a b c "Reebok Runner to launch website?". Casey Forte. 2008-07-21. http://jumpforward.wordpress.com/2008/07/21/curtis-james-launching-website?/.  
^ "Aubrae Gunderson Invite Results". Scott Wade. 2009-09-26. GATFXC.COM - Aubrae Gunderson Invite- Boys Red.  
[edit] External links
GATFXC: Curtis James 
Reebok Runners: Curtis James 
USATF profile for Curtis James


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

I forgot his picture...sorry.


----------



## MsGuns (Mar 27, 2010)

*FYI yall have the wrong Curt James...lol*
*He is a good person...*


----------



## Kathybird (Mar 27, 2010)

Think min0 forgot his stint with Winger.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 27, 2010)

Wrong, this is the real Curt James. It's really him because he has a real domain name.
HOME
You can't make stuff up like that.


> Welcome! My name is Curt James. I live in Carlisle, PA, USA.
> 
> I'm blessed to be an art teacher. My students are talented, energetic, and very creative. Harrisbuuuuurg!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Mar 27, 2010)

Why didn't you just send him a PM?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2010)

Big Smoothy said:


> I respect the poster, Curt James.



Your first mistake!



Big Smoothy said:


> I've read many of his posts on the other channel (Dr. Welby *MD*), hint, hint,



Yup. Ron Harris had a link to MD on his site, *RonHarrisMuscle.com*.



Big Smoothy said:


> but how did Curt James becomes a Mod here?



Hey, Robert's not perfect! 

But he is _generous_. Thank you for the opportunity, Robert. 



Big Smoothy said:


> Who are you?
> 
> What do you do?
> 
> How did you get so knowledgable about BB?



Just a bodybuilding fan who lifts. No big numbers in the gym, no great physique, no industry connections. Handy with Google and a "musclehead" since my first superhero comic book. Introduced to _Ahnuld _courtesy of the Weider ads in many of those comics.

I'm an elementary school art teacher.

Have been reading bodybuilding magazines since the '70s, so I should know a bit about the sport just by that fact. The Internet opens up a treasure trove of information today, so anyone has the knowledge at their fingertips.



Richard Gears said:


>



Riveting, isn't it?



min0 lee said:


> t *James *(born May 26 in Palo Alto, California) is an Gay American Heavy metal–rock guitarist and composer.
> Mr. James has recorded many different styles of music over the years, including (most recently) Rockabilly, in the form of a collaboration with the Christian rockabilly band The Pioneers.
> 
> 
> ...



Not gay. Can't play guitar. I do have a _cousin _name Kurt James, though. Not that one.



DaMayor said:


> No, no, Min0...THIS is Curt James(snip)
> Distance(s): 100 meters, 200 meters, 400 meters, 800 meters(snip)
> 
> Curtis Reginald James (born July 31, 1992 in District of Columbia)(snip)



Ran track for two years in high school, mile and half mile. Four years of h.s. cross country, even got a varsity letter. 

The year everyone had broken legs and mono. 



DaMayor said:


> I forgot his picture...sorry.



This guy has a lot more lean muscle mass!

Currently on a keto diet and weighing 195 at 6'1". _

This _is probably the best I've ever been built, January 2008 at about 185 lbs.






YouTube Video











Had been out of the gym for about two months so lost muscle and gained fat to over 200 lbs. Attempting to correct that now. Follow along: *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/105834-curt-james-training-journal.html*



MsGuns said:


> *FYI yall have the wrong Curt James...lol*
> *He is a good person...*



P'shaw! Who told you _that???_  

(Thanks, MsGuns.)



Kathybird said:


> Think min0 forgot his stint with *Winger*.








Good times.



min0 lee said:


> Wrong, this is the real Curt James. It's really him because he has a real domain name.
> HOME
> *You can't make stuff up like that.*



 Sure you can, but I didn't. 

To be honest, my NAACP membership has lapsed. Still, I believe people should respect all people regardless of their race. Content of their character type stuff. 

A lot of people are _jerks _and that cuts across race, religious affiliation, income level, sexual orientation, etc.



Mudge said:


> Why didn't you just send him a PM?



PM box is full. Hey, Robert _only _gives you a 2,000 pm capacity with an Elite membership. 

*i KEED! i KEED!*

Thanks for asking, *Big Smoothy*. And thanks to everyone for participating. 

We now return to the stuff that counts, _already in progress..._


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Mar 27, 2010)

The Situation said:


>



you bring the most excitement to every thread it is crazy!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the response, CJ.

Cheers.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for asking, Big Smoothy.

You're on my list of future "Who is" threads. Be prepared!


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Thanks for asking, Big Smoothy.
> 
> You're on my list of future "Who is" threads. Be prepared!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2010)

Big Smoothy is such a wanker


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2010)

DaMayor said:


>



_You're_ on the list, too. 



CaptRichArund said:


> Big Smoothy is such a wanker



 WANKFEST 2010!!!


----------



## FindingMyWay (Mar 27, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Good times.


 
BEST. PIC. EVER.  

Curt, you kill me!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 27, 2010)

heh 

All about the lulz!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 28, 2010)

Sheeesh...get a room guys.  j/k


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2010)

^It's called the weight room!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 28, 2010)

Curt, have you looked into the Anabolic Diet at all? Keto style most of the time but a carb up to replenish glycogen.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 28, 2010)

Curt James said:


> _You're_ on the list, too.
> 
> 
> 
> WANKFEST 2010!!!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Curt, have you looked into the Anabolic Diet at all? Keto style most of the time but a carb up to replenish glycogen.



I've been taking a cheat meal once per week for that. Or that's what I thought it was for...

I'll Google Anabolic Diet. Thanks!



DaMayor said:


>



_Uh... _


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

Who is this tool


----------



## Curt James (May 3, 2010)

^You've been talking to my ex girlfriends, haven't you?


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^You've been talking to my ex girlfriends, haven't you?


----------

